# May has been a Busy Month,So Far



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Have not posted for awhile,Computer hard drive**** the Bed and it was down. Caught a couple in April and then Changed locations to the Beach Front in Cape May.
May 2nd with a tip from a friend I hit the Beach about 6am and caught two bass 47"-41# and 44"-31#, did not fish till the following tuesday 5/8
got two more 46"-37# and a 36"-17#. Was not going to quit a catching streak so it was back on the Sand next morning at 5:45 AM Set up my spikes and rods added sputniks and baited up with fresh clam.Casted out one rod set the drag and grabbed the other, casted it out and turned around the first rod was Down Hard! after a good fight it was a 46"31# which was followed by a 44"-27# and ended with a 35"-13#. My beach Cart looked like a 56 Caddy with Tail Fins

Hope this link works!

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/2012 Catches/


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work. Cape May is a great town. I need to get there when they are biting from the surf sometime.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

nice to know they are still biting in my hometown! Nice catches!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Captain Awesome said:


> Nice work. Cape May is a great town. I need to get there when they are biting from the surf sometime.


They are biting now. From cape May Point around to the Ferry and along NCM along the bay.


----------

